# What provides the steam?!



## gurvir44 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have no clue on what provides the steam for the trains. I would like to buy the part and hook it up to a model car I have so it has a cool realy looking exhaust smoke. Can anyone link or even tell me what the trains use the provide the fake smoke? Thanks!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The smoke comes from burning mineral oil . There is a wide variety of commercially available smoke generators for model applications.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the smoke fluid is glycerin based. See here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5277

Just one choice of severl mfrs ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/490-12

TJ


----------



## gurvir44 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! What do I put that liquid into though? I'm looking for the actual generator that produces the smoke.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Gurv, there is a component of the (steamer) model train engine that is essentially a small tank with a nichrome wire passing through it. Electric current heats the wire, the wire heats the liquid and the smoke is generated. To accomplish this, you need a constant supply of electricity to power the generating unit. Heat causes the smoke to rise, so I think you'll have a lot of trouble getting it to exit from your exhaust pipes.


----------



## gurvir44 (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought it was a small tube just pumping out smoke. Alright thanks reckers, I really appreciate the response.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you realy want to do this get a smoke machine for testing automotive EVP systems and an air compressor.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Southern*, he's talking as model car! For that, the model would have to be a big one! 

Perhaps some dry ice, you'll just have to replenish it regularly.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *Southern*, he's talking as model car! For that, the model would have to be a big one!
> 
> Perhaps some dry ice, you'll just have to replenish it regularly.


 
Yes I know. the pressure can be cut way down and it would work just fine. probably to much work.


----------



## gurvir44 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yea I was thinking dry ice also. Anyway thanks guys I really appreciate it, all yor help. I will definitely post pics of I do come up with a solution. Mabey dry ice.  I might even try the nichrome wire if I have enough volts to heat it up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll need big batteries or a long extension cord for a resistance based smoke unit!


----------



## gurvir44 (Apr 5, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll need big batteries or a long extension cord for a resistance based smoke unit!


Is 7.4 volts good? I don't need a lot of smoke just a bit. And I was wondering what ohm I needed anyway. Also for who ever suggested that huge fog machine. It's on a mini car the size of a Kleenex box.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It depends on the size of the batteries. You can adjust the value of the smoke resistor to get smoke. You need at least 8-10 watts into a wirewound resistor to generate smoke from the typical model train smoke fluid.


----------

